# God Bless Calcium!



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

It's been just over a year for me. Calcium three times a day and diarrhea free! THANK YOU LINDA!!!!Jen


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Jen,Glad to see you are still doing well and thank you for posting and the pat on the back.Take Care,Linda


----------

